#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  How to add a user front dashboard on my WordPress website?

## Ahamed

My website didn't have a user front dashboard. SoI tried to build a dashboard. I need these options the users can change them all profile details and I want to add posts counting, likes counting options and personal message options. Is there are any plugins or easy method available for this process. Please let me know.

----------

